# Cargadores Solares



## sua (Feb 11, 2006)

Hola, voy a realizar proximamente un viaje muy largo por tierra, en el que no voy a disponer de electricidad, y he pensado en un cargador solar para mi camara de fotos digital.
Queria diferentes opiniones, porque estoy un poco perdido en el tema. He visto aparatos de coleman, isun, soldius, pero no tengo ni idea.
Sabeis de algo realmente bueno, y que pese poco y sea pequeño, eso es muy importante

Os agracezco mucho vuestra ayuda

un saludo


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 12, 2006)

hola sua, me interesaria saber el voltaje que precisa tu camara para cargarse y cuanto tiempo tarda en hacerse esto. también el modelo de camara y el tipo de enchufe ... saludos!


----------



## kain589 (Feb 12, 2006)

No sera mas facil comprar muchas pilas?
Lo digo porque las placas solares no son tan buenas como parecen, y la camara tardaria en cargarse bastante tiempo, ya que , por lo menos cuando yo las estudie las comerciales a mi alcance, proporcionaban muy poca intensidad o debian ser de un tamaño considerable


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 12, 2006)

acá encontré el circuito de un cargador solar... espero les sirva ...


----------



## sua (Feb 13, 2006)

wyr3x dijo:
			
		

> hola sua, me interesaria saber el voltaje que precisa tu camara para cargarse y cuanto tiempo tarda en hacerse esto. también el modelo de camara y el tipo de enchufe ... saludos!



hola, gracias por tu atención

Yo estoy un poco perdido en estos temas, pero si tu me ayudas... Vamos a ver, el voltaje que precisa mi camara, eso creo que es el output, y de ser así son 8.4V 1,2A. Si no es así porfavor corrijeme
Mi camara es marca Canon,tarda 90 minutos en cargarse y el tipo de enchufe a la camara es una entrada con tres pequeños "machos", pero desconozco su nombre.

Yo, lo que me interesa saber es. Si los cargadores solares convencionales como el isun, son capaces de cargar camaras de fotos, aunque me lleve mucho tiempo, lo digo porque durante el viaje tendré mucho tiempo. Y sabeis cuanto tiempo retiene  la energia que recoje del sol, es decir, si en  una o dos semanas por ejemplo, el aparato va perdiendo la energía?

muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

1- de nada ... estoy para servirte   
2- ... es el input, "in" es dentro .... pero puede ser ...
3-... si el voltaje es el preciso, es lo mas probable de que se pueda cargar ... aunque tarde su tiempo...
4-....a que te refieres con "cuanto tiempo retiene la energia"? ... la bateria que uses con el cargador solar se cargará con el, y se descargará con el uso que le dés .... 

espero haberte ayudado ... suerte!


----------



## sua (Feb 13, 2006)

wyr3x dijo:
			
		

> 1- de nada ... estoy para servirte
> 2- ... es el input, "in" es dentro .... pero puede ser ...
> 3-... si el voltaje es el preciso, es lo mas probable de que se pueda cargar ... aunque tarde su tiempo...
> 4-....a que te refieres con "cuanto tiempo retiene la energia"? ... la bateria que uses con el cargador solar se cargará con el, y se descargará con el uso que le dés ....
> ...



ok, te digo el imput  100V-240V   AC50/60Hz          22VA(100V)-30VA(240)     a mi es que descifrar esto todavia me cuesta.
Lo de la energia, me refiero, a que mi idea es, ir caminando, y con el cargador encendido, o cuando me pare lo pongo, es decir, usarlo a ratos, no de continuo. La energia que carga el cargador de sol, la puede ir perdiendo si no la utilizo?, a eso me refiero. Mucha gente me dice que tarda mucho, pero que es lo que tarda, la camara de fotos en cargarse? o el cargador solar en acumular la energia?, es que cualquiera de la dos no me importa, porque tengo tiempo de sobra. Si acumular energia como para cargar la camara me lleva 20 horas, por decir algo, no me importa, si la puedo ir cargando poco a poco, no se si me explico

un saludo


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

1- ... ok ... lo del input hace que, como es mas elevado de 12v, se deba "ampliar" el circuito para que provea mas voltaje ...
2- .... lo que hace el cargador es "chupar" la energia solar, transformarla a energia electrica, y enviarla a la bateria recargable de tu camara ... por lo que si tu camara queda cargada, no se descargará a menos que la uses .... 
3-... y si, tardarias un buen rato en cargar la camara, pero si no tienes problemas de tiempo, no tendrás ningun problema .... 

suerte


----------



## sua (Feb 13, 2006)

Hasta aqui todo bien, lo único que se me escapa es lo de "ampliar" el circuito para que provea mas voltaje.
Esto no lo entiendo. Significa esto que no es tan sencillo como enchufar mi camara al cargador y que empiece a cargar?
Hay que hacer alguna modificación?

gracias, saludos


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

mira ... no estoy muy seguro de que necesite la "ampliación" ... pero en caso de necesitarla solo seria un conversor de  12 volts al que necesite tu camara para cargarse ... si lo armases seria algo así como se usaria:

camara <--- ampliador de 12 v a voltaje requerido <--- cargador solar con salida de 12 v


----------



## sua (Feb 14, 2006)

ok, te agradezco mucho  todo, de momento todo entendido, igual mas alla, te cae otra duda mia  

un saludo


----------

